# Help: Xtrail stuck in Park



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey, my xtrail sometimes refuses to move from gear P even when the brake if fully engaged. I have to use the manual shift lock release then it moves.

It doesn't happen ALL the time, just sometimes.

I went to an electrician and he didn't see a problem - because it was shifting as normal.

Then when i got home it was stuck again.

Anyone knows what might be causing this problem?

Thanks


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Go to the dealer and ask some questions,if it s common problem to the x-t.I did the same thing when sometimes the x-t wouldn t start because the parking sensor was a bit too far.I played the innocent and then when i got home i ve cheked the cable and the sensor.
Maybe it s just the brake switch.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey well the dealership here in Trinidad sucks @$$ and if i wanted to carry it in i'd have to make an appointment for them to even check it, and i'd get that appointment in like 3-4 weeks after the date i call. Then more than likely they won't have the part in stock so i'd have to wait 6 weeks for them to order it, then wait another 3 months to actually get it, then make another appointment to carry it in for them to change it.

An electrician suspects it is the brake switch, can you tell me where it's located?...or like a possible schematic so i'll know what i'm looking for?

Thanks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I was not saying go for a check,what i ment was to go to the service counter and ask if it was a common problem with the x-t and if they say yes ask for an idea on the price again, if they insist on getting an appointement to get it checked, just say that you are curious about the price to repair, in case that the x-t is due.

I don t know where the brake switch is,could be under the brake pedal or somewhere else.

Just curious,have you checked if your brake lights work?
It could be the selenoid that moves the pin that lock the lever.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Yupp both my brake lights work fine.

I know what you're saying, but these people are the worst, for one they will tell me they can't tell me what the problem might be because i'd have to bring it in for them to check first.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ll try to search for a parts diagram on the x-t over the net.
If your brake lights work to me it says switch ok.
Can you try to find nearby the lever(under the plastic covers) where the pin that locks the lever is and check for some wires connected there. Check for some loose connections or black smoked wires.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

The lever as in the gear lever right?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Saood said:


> The lever as in the gear lever right?


Right.Where you normaly hear a knock when you apply the brake.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok kool will do


----------



## kniterider09 (May 21, 2009)

hey my gf's xtrail had the same issue, even with the brake pedal down it wud not engage the gear to move it from P at times. we got it checked and they said its the brake caliper, its stuck or faulty. that's the click sound u hear when u press ur brake pedal down that allows u to push the button it and shift the lever. you will have to get it replaced.

EDIT

sorry don't mean to confuse anyone, its the brake pedal caliper. at least i think that's what it was as far as i can remember.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I think you mean it's the brake switch located behind the brake pedal.


----------



## kniterider09 (May 21, 2009)

aussietrail said:


> I think you mean it's the brake switch located behind the brake pedal.


yes i believe that's what it is, but it was called something else. u get the point lol. but yea ours got replaced.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

How much did they charge u?


----------



## kniterider09 (May 21, 2009)

otomodo said:


> How much did they charge u?


luckily we got extended warranty so it was covered under that. i'll find out how much was the invoice for anyway. gime a day or so.


----------



## creativeccc (Apr 24, 2007)

I got a similar issue. Sometimes I have difficulty to move from P to other gears, not relative temperature or parking surface (no matter level or not). I can still move it from P to N then to D, but I need to use a little bit more force to move it out from P, not smooth (very obvious). 

I went to the dealer before but their technician can't reproduce the problem, and let me bring it in later and check again, even the master technician told me they never see this problem.

Do you guys have any idea what's wrong? My XT 2006 Bonavista will be out of warranty soon so it's better to fix it quickly.

PS. I found a symbol. When I park the suv and push the gear to P, if I feel something "block" a little bit (not very bad but still fan feel a little bit not smooth), then if I try to move from P to N, I will have the the same issue again. So I will find a time to stop at the dealer, park many times until I feel that, and then let they FEEL the issue I have.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey well i solved the problem since, there is a little solenoid in the shifter mechanism which open/closes when the brake is applied, however it went bad and there was no way to remove it to change it so i ended up having to buy a complete shifter.

Initially an electrician by passed the solenoid by simply putting a zip tie to hold the solenoid in the closed position i believe, i left it like that so i could have drove (without having to use the shift lock release button) to go find a shifter - luckily i scored a used one from an xtrail front half in a scrap yard.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*Me, too!*

Old thread, I see, but why start a new one? This has happened three times now. When I try to shift out of park, it will not budge. After several attempts, it does move into gear, but I am a bit concerned as I would hate for this to happen and then be stuck somewhere! This has just happened here at home so far...
Anything I should be looking for? Anyone else have this issue since 2009??


----------



## creativeccc (Apr 24, 2007)

try this:

when you are going to stop and park your car:

fully stop, move to N, lift the hand break, while still pressing the brake by foot
lift your foot slowly and release the brake, your car should not move if your hand break is engaged well
at this moment, the car is only rely on hand brake to prevent the car roll, now, move gear to P.

Try it, next time when you shift from P to N/R, you should be fine.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think your problem is related to a linkage cable that is stretched. Apparently happens if car is parked regularly on an upslope. Makes for a hard shift out of park. Think there is a write up on this on the Aussie x trail forum. I will try and find the link for you when I have a chance.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, thanks, guys! I will try that thing mentioned by creative. Can't hurt. I will email the previous owners to see if they were parking uphill. In Canmore, that is a definite possibility.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Cannot find where I read about this problem. However check your service manual pages AT 242 and 243. 243 gives you a procedure and 242 tells you how to adjust the cable setting. Don't ask me why but I am pretty sure I am on the right track for this. Do not go getting sucked in to some major transmission repair, just have an experienced mechanic look at this and seek to adjust it before doing anything else.

I have heard that Alberta safety checks are quite rigorous so I will assume your parking brake works. If so when you park the car , especially on a slope, with foot on brake put tranny in neutral, then apply parking brake and then put it in park. That way its the parking brake and not the transmission which is holding the car. This will reduce strain on the cable positioner or whatever its called.

Good luck Molly. Ever get your check engine light codes read???


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks...My manual must be different; I will keep looking to see if I can find anything. Could not get the gearshift out of park at all when we had to go to town today, so left it. When we got back, I tried again and it shifted then I stupidly put it back in park and now it won't move. May have to get it towed if we can't get it going!
I see there is a shift lock button which is meant to be used if the battery is low but that is not the case here...

OK. It is on pages 390 and on. I guess I will try and get it in to the guy that replaced my sway bar bushings; he is cheaper and has a good reputation. Will let you know if I can get it going!

Oh, and I am waiting for that code reader you suggested to come in from Amazon!


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Saood said:


> Hey well i solved the problem since, there is a little solenoid in the shifter mechanism which open/closes when the brake is applied, however it went bad and there was no way to remove it to change it so i ended up having to buy a complete shifter.
> 
> Initially an electrician by passed the solenoid by simply putting a zip tie to hold the solenoid in the closed position i believe, i left it like that so i could have drove (without having to use the shift lock release button) to go find a shifter - luckily i scored a used one from an xtrail front half in a scrap yard.



This solved the problem, ended up changing the entire shifter.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks, Saood...I hope it isn't that answer for me! Not sure I would be lucky enough to find a second hand shifter!
We took it to the garage after using the shift lock feature to move the lever. I will post the results when I get the call...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly, curious if you got it sorted out and what the issue was finally. Keep us posted.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Sorry I didn't update you yet! It is fixed...broken brake switch assembly. It was easier to just take it in to Toyota so don't ask what it cost, haha!! I guess I could have driven it the way it was and used my screwdriver to shift out of Park, but hey! 
I am awaiting that code reader from Amazon.ca, so I can post the code that pops up. Light is still on as of Wednesday.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not to bring up bad memories but out of curiosity how much for the part and how much labour time did your Toyota dealer charge?
Maybe I will keep a screwdriver with my jack, in case I ever need to use the shift release override. Come to think of it, I think any key would do the same.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Sigh...OK. The part, which they called a brake switch assembly, cost $149.00. It was not a Nissan part. I tried to look up the price elsewhere but could only find a brake light switch...?? They charge $130/hr and it cost me $$240. labor, including diagnosis. I know, I know...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I know your pain...
Would that be the same brake light switch to be found on RockAuto for $31?

And my guess is the one for $10 for European 2.0 4wd would work just as well.

However when I look at the AT section of manual the emphasis seems more on the stop light switch, and it tends to indicate a code would be stored, but the check engine light would not come on as a result.

Anyway just goes to show there is a good markup on parts and approx 200 of the 240 labour went towards diagnostic.

Reminds me of a story about a famous electrical engineer at turn of the 20th century who was called in to figure out a problem at an electrical station, and after a day of observation placed a chalk mark on the appropriate spot and had them redo the bolts and windings of that section. He billed $10,000 at the time. Client asked for a detailed invoice. So he submitted the following-- application of check mark $1, knowing where to apply mark $9,999.
Enjoy your day!


----------

